# Turtle soup



## meatallica (Jun 1, 2019)

I was fortunate enough, over Memorial Day weekend, to get 4 lb. turtle from my cousin's friend in Muncy, Pa. Simmered for 4 hours in beef stock to create a dynamite base and fall- off- the- bone meat. I didn't take any prep pictures because it was kind of hectic cooking this for the first time. It's a gift for my dad who loves Commander's Palace turtle soup. Did the best i could, I think he'll be happy. About 5 quarts when it was all said and done. Thanks for looking


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 1, 2019)

M, Looks like a winner!


----------



## meatallica (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks CM


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 1, 2019)

Looks great! Haven't had turtle in a long time. 30 years ago my buddies and I would set turtle lines in the summer and their dad would clean them. Once a year we would have a big fish and turtle fry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2019)

MMMMmmm.......
Bears Love Snapper Soup!!!
Like.

*OK---Everybody Duck---Another "Bear Story" coming!!!!*
Back in the "60s" I used to catch Snappers, & sometimes shoot them.
There were a couple Restaurants in my area that made Awesome "Snapper Soup".
They were paying 75 cents a pound for frozen Snapper bodies, from a distributor.
They would give me $1.50 a pound for snappers ---Live Weight (including the shells), because they made better soup.
I had to bring them in the back door, because they really weren't allowed to use wild ones.

I remember the one Head Cook told me he wanted them alive, at least slightly, so he'd know it wasn't dead long.
So the next one I caught, I took it there in the back of my truck, in a big washtub. It was 28 pounds. Then when I got to the restaurant, I put a rope around his neck, & walked him in the back door, like a Dog. I yelled over to the Head Cook, "Is this one Live enough for you???"

Got me $42 for that Turtle!!
That doesn't sound like much now, but back then a gallon of Regular Gas was 28 cents!!

Ah, The good old days. LOL

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Jun 1, 2019)

meatallica said:


> I was fortunate enough, over Memorial Day weekend, to get 4 lb. turtle from my cousin's friend in Muncy, Pa. Simmered for 4 hours in beef stock to create a dynamite base and fall- off- the- bone meat. I didn't take any prep pictures because it was kind of hectic cooking this for the first time. It's a gift for my dad who loves Commander's Palace turtle soup. Did the best i could, I think he'll be happy. About 5 quarts when it was all said and done. Thanks for looking



Bravo!!!
Everytime I end up in New Orleans I seek out a place to have me some turtle soup!



Bearcarver said:


> MMMMmmm.......
> Bears Love Snapper Soup!!!
> Like.
> 
> ...



Wow Bear that is a cool and funny story.  For a moment I thought you were going to say the cook ended up losing a finger to a live snapper hahahaha.  Good thing it didn't go that way :)


----------



## ofelles (Jun 1, 2019)

Damn it I need to stop looking at this stuff.  I have to add this the growing and already too long list of must try


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Bravo!!!
> 
> Wow Bear that is a cool and funny story.  For a moment I thought you were going to say the cook ended up losing a finger to a live snapper hahahaha.  Good thing it didn't go that way :)



LOL---That cook was Crazy!!
He was about 6'6", and went after that Big Snapper with a freaking Meat Clever!!
I just handed him the rope & got outta the way!!

Bear

Sorry about the HiJack, Meatallica----I just had to tell my story where it fit.


----------



## meatallica (Jun 1, 2019)

No worries Bear!! Love your stories as much as your recipes/posts


----------

